# smallie flies



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

just wondering what flies are good for smallies right now. I fish the grand and the chagrin and have had no luck with the fly rod, for smallies. thanks


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

clouser minnows work for me. olive/white red/white and orange/brown. have heard of blue/white being good to.


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

Clousers are a good bet, especially when the water is up a little. Much of the time I have a Clouser on off Erie or St Clair it is a baby blue over white with krystal flash (sparse on the hair a litttle heavyier on the flash) to imitate shiners. Any sort of fat headed sculpin pattern should also draw fish. 
If the water level drops and the flow slow down think about tossing flies with things like rabbit, marabou, ostrich, etc... to get the extra movement even in more still water.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I second minnow imitations. Also cray imitations and fishing nymphs (big) either with or without an indicator does produce. I've caught some big smallies on a size 8 hare's ear.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Always have luck with muddler minnows 6-10..on top or right below the surface.


----------



## transcom (Mar 13, 2008)

I have been tying a variation of the Trick or Treat works great. and Meat Whistles too.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Here are a few of my best patterns used in tandem.
Hellgramite pattern has produced!









EP flies Tungsten coneheads #2 D 2220 hooks


----------

